# wank + particle/preposition



## pollofrito

Hola,
Perdon que yo ande preguntando estas cosas que me sonrojan  pero, alguien sabe cómo se usa la palabra 'wank'?
No sé si decir: I'm going to 'wank' right now/ I'm going to 'wank myself' right now/I'm going to 'wank myself (+ preposition)' right now/...or what?
Gracias a todos!!
El PolloFrito de pena.


----------



## Speedball

Diría “wank off” 
  Sin la preposición no tiene sentido.


----------



## pollofrito

Gracias Speedball!


----------



## Joe Public

Yes, I would say "I'm going to wank off right now." 'jack off' and 'masturbate' also work there.


----------



## pollofrito

Hi Joe,
Thanks a lot for your opinion. What about the word 'myself'? Would you say it?
El Pollo.
PS Thanks for the additional options!


----------



## Joe Public

I wouldn't usually say it, but to say "I'm going to wank myself [off] right now" would not be incorrect.


----------



## drunkenfool

UK English usage would more likely be...

"I'm going for a wank", or "I'm going to have a wank".  The word can also be used as an adjective, describing something of poor quality or that you don't like, i.e. "I thought that film was a bit wank".


----------



## pollofrito

Thanks Joe and Drunkenfool!!! I've learnt a lot  from you guys.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

And then there's _wanker_ as synonym of _jerk_, right? Though I have never heard this in the States, only in Britain.


----------



## redi

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> And then there's _wanker_ as synonym of _jerk_, right? Though I have never heard this in the States, only in Britain.


Tienes razón. En el Reino Unido se usa mucho esa palabra, pero sólo he oído a un estadounidense decirlo cuando está intentando imitar un acento británico.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Y los bestias de mis amigos ingleses decían cosas del tipo "*A wank a day keeps the doctor away"*

¡Menudo temita!


----------



## redi

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Y los bestias de mis amigos ingleses decían cosas del tipo "*A wank a day keeps the doctor away"*
> 
> ¡Menudo temita!


¡JAJA! Yo también he oído esa frasecilla bastantes veces. Mejor no mencionar si pongo en práctica lo que dice.


----------



## Vespertine

redi said:


> ¡JAJA! Yo también he oído esa frasecilla bastantes veces. Mejor no mencionar si pongo en práctica lo que dice.


 
Muy bien , con respecto a esa frace , entiendo perfectamente su significado literal , pero como metaforicamente? que se entenderia al decir eso?...I mean, having a wank a day keep me heathy?  ha ha ha ... que alguien me explique por dios.. por cierto... estoy aca para hacer amigos de gabla inglesa , asi que si les parece bien, me pueden escribir....a mi perfil o correo electronico


----------



## sinamon

Vespertine said:


> Muy bien , con respecto a esa frace , entiendo perfectamente su significado literal , pero como metaforicamente? que se entenderia al decir eso?...I mean, having a wank a day keep me heathy?  ha ha ha ... que alguien me explique por dios


Sí, significa exactamente eso . Realmente no tiene un significado metafórico, lo que pasa es que "An *apple* a day keeps the doctor away" es una expresión muy conocida, así que si cambias "apple" por "wank" simplemente suena graciosa  (y puede que sea verdad lo que dice... pero como el otro usuario, prefiero no comentar ).


----------



## Tim Owens

I understand "wank" is from the british slang, but what is the word that is used in the U.S ?


----------



## furrykef

No soy británico -- soy estadounidense -- pero yo lo diría, "I'm going to wank."



			
				Tim Owens said:
			
		

> I understand "wank" is from the british slang, but what is the word that is used in the U.S ?



"Wank" will certainly be understood in the U.S. and is used by _some_ people here, but certainly not many. For a more common term, though, I would say "jack off", which I'm guessing is around the same level of vulgarity. You can also say "jerk off". It's not usually used with a reflexive pronoun, just on its own.

- Kef


----------



## expatriotlaguy

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> And then there's _wanker_ as synonym of _jerk_, right? Though I have never heard this in the States, only in Britain.



Yes, that is probably the most common use of wank.  A wanker is like a jerk, but adds a connotation of ineffectualness or lameness.  Many people from the US don't know the proper uses of wank and wanker.

   wank off 
have a wank 

   "I would've finished sooner, but the wankers lost my paperwork."


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

-----lol-----


----------



## sniffrat

expatriotlaguy said:


> "I would've finished sooner, but the wankers lost my paperwork."


--------------lol--------------

Okay, I can't remain quiet any longer. Be careful if you use this word in the UK my friends!  It is a LOT stronger than "jerk(off)". More like "motherf*****" or "hijo de ****"


----------



## furrykef

I've heard that before, but what about "wank" as a verb? How vulgar is that?


----------



## quesuerte

sniffrat said:


> It is a LOT stronger than "jerk(off)". More like "motherf*****" or "hijo de ****"



Hmmm... interesting, for me it's not that strong at all. Maybe on par with "bastard" or something. However it is quite strong if accompanied by the (in)appropriate hand signal. Actually, the only really no go words are the f-word and the c-word and maybe a couple of others that refer to genitalia. Jerk is fine to say here in UK, even in front of your mum! It does sound very American though!


----------



## furrykef

"Jerkoff" as an insult is much stronger than "jerk", but still not as strong as sniffrat says "wanker" is. "Jerk" is everyday language, whereas "jerkoff" is not.

- Kef


----------



## LaReinita

In American English:

Wack off
Jerk off
Spank the monkey
Choke the chicken
Slap the salami
Beat the meat
Jerk the Gherkin

Just a few!! . . Very funny!!  I've never heard WANK OFF used in AE, at least where I'm from.


----------



## thuja

drunkenfool said:


> UK English usage would more likely be...
> 
> "I'm going for a wank", or "I'm going to have a wank".  The word can also be used as an adjective, describing something of poor quality or that you don't like, i.e. "I thought that film was a bit wank".



La palabra "wank", los norteamericanos la conocemos de las pelis solamente. Es jerga británica. En mi caso, la conocí mirando la película escocés "Trainspotting".  Dialogo, entre escoceses: "The English are a nation of wankers...What does it say about the Scots, that we were _colonized_ by a nation of wankers" (muy divertido, esa).  Asi que no nos hagas caso a nosotros, los norteamericanos a la hora de pedir explicaciones. Pero que yo sepa, el sentido de raíz es, mas o menos, "pajero". Y de vez en cuando se usa aquí, por ser una expresión novedosa y divertida.


----------



## ivan raikov

i've seen a video a guy says: this is absolute shit, wank!.
a british guy said it


----------



## worcerize

furrykef said:


> I've heard that before, but what about "wank" as a verb? How vulgar is that?




I would say that "wank" as a verb is not particularly strong – it's the only word normally used in informal speech in the UK to signify masturbation – but it is vulgar because the British do not discuss such things except within a group of friends (where such things are actually discussed quite a lot!)

I would freely use this word amongst friends but I have never in my life said it in front of my relatives (apart from ones of a similar age to me) or work colleagues who aren't also friends, for example, and I would be pretty taken aback to hear them say it when talking to me!


----------



## obz

worcerize said:


> I would say that "wank" as a verb is not particularly strong – it's the only word normally used in informal speech in the UK to signify masturbation – but it is vulgar because the British do not discuss such things except within a group of friends* (where such things are actually discussed quite a lot!)!*



Es así por aquí en este lado del charco .


----------



## drunkenfool

I have to agree with 'quesuerte', the word wank is no more offensive to me than 'jerk off', especially bearing in mind that neither one of the words would be appropriate to say in polite company. 'Jerk off', at least to me, sounds very American English, but wank is definately an integral part of the British English vocabulary, especially entre los jovenes


----------



## drunkenfool

...and in response to 'ivan raikov', your example is just another example of the usage that I highlighted earier as an ajectival noun.


----------



## duncandhu

It's pretty vulgar...

It's not the kind of thing you'd say when you're talking to someone you don't know well.

Igual en castellano, no dirías que te vas a hacer una paja en una entrevista de trabajo ni con el dependiente cuando te vas de compras...

More with "to wank":

To wank over somebody: to think of somebody when you're wanking.

A friend of mine used to say "That's one for the wank bank." like it was a memory bank, he used to say it when he saw a good looking girl, like he was going to _wank over_ her later

Erm... hope that helps!

Saludos
Duncan


----------

